# New speakers here!!!!!



## tom hankins

I've added a couple shots of the whole system at the end of this thread. I have changed digital source and racks. After a lot of thought and wondering which way to go, it came down to three speakers. The Legacy Whispers, Wilson Sophias, or Thiel CS7.2. And the winner is ddddddrrrrruuuummmmmmmm rrrroooooooooolllll.........








 THESE SPEAKERS ARE FANTASTIC!!
 Right now the only source I am using them with is the Consonance Droplet 5.0 CDP. It is a very good player but nowhere near the sound I'll have when my new table gets here. (see profile)


----------



## KenW

You are one lucky man....first the speakers and second a wife who understands that those are a thing of beauty! Congrats...I'm envious.


----------



## Sleestack

Nice speakers. Getting a new pair always feels like Christmas. In the end, I'm always more excited by new speakers than I am by new sources or amps.


----------



## Jon L

Wow, that's some wildly different speakers you chose from: Sophias, Whispers, and CS7.2!

 I still wonder what the CS3.7 will sound like..


----------



## 3DCadman

WOW, those speakers are almost as tall as you are!


----------



## SiBurning

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* 
_ddddddrrrrruuuummmmmmmm rrrroooooooooolllll........._

 

You ought to have a whole marching band. I just hooked up my puny Epos M5 after leaving them dormant for a few months and I'm just so happy. You... Wow! Just Wow! Congratulations. Enjoy.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Congrats on the sweet looking speakers Tom! Is the mailman holding you responsible for his hernia? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't know you had the Droplet, such a nice looking source ::drool:: You'll have to tell me a little more about it (maybe over PM, I don't want to derail your thread)

 Those CS3.7s look pretty blingin'. I'm not sure I would trust a speaker with a woofer straight out of _Pimp My Ride_.


----------



## britishbane

<---Jealous much.....Love Theil speakers.


----------



## tom hankins

Jon L said:
			
		

> Wow, that's some wildly different speakers you chose from: Sophias, Whispers, and CS7.2!
> 
> I still wonder what the CS3.7 will sound like..
> 
> ...


----------



## erotisches

ah it's so tall


----------



## tom hankins

Well I crashed about 3:00....up at 4:30....Can't stop smiling. Been listening to some Kraftwork, Chicane, Sade, Tracy Chapman, Diana Krall, and Johnny Cash stuff already this A.M. and it all sounds great. Its going to be hard to not find reasons to come home from work early this week.


----------



## Old Pa

Congratulations, Tom. Thiel sound has always been up there for me, too, but difficult to find a good price. My joy on having the B&W 800s Nautiluses show up was tempered when SWMBO came around the corner and dropped her jaw. Just as hard to hide as those CS7.2s! But rediscovering my whole music library was worth it. It's kinda like _everything_ is new. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I see they are well out from the wall and the corner and that looks like some acoustic treatment behind them. Is that some orange I spot in that double duplex box behind you?


----------



## Todd R

Nice!
 They don't still put the binding posts on the bottom of the cabinet do they? 
 Man I hated that when I had mine. 
 TR


----------



## darkninja67

Congrats on the Thiels. I heard them sometime ago and my jaw dropped. Enjoy them.

 They always remind me of the Hales Audio speakers.


----------



## vinyl addict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* 
_After a lot of thought and wondering which way to go, it came down to three speakers. The Legacy Whispers, Wilson Sophias, or Thiel CS7.2. And the winner is ddddddrrrrruuuummmmmmmm rrrroooooooooolllll.........




_

 

They look so fine and you look so happy...well done, great setup you have there Tom.

 BTW...how much do ZAMBONI drivers make anyway?


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* 
_Congratulations, Tom. Thiel sound has always been up there for me, too, but difficult to find a good price. My joy on having the B&W 800s Nautiluses show up was tempered when SWMBO came around the corner and dropped her jaw. Just as hard to hide as those CS7.2s! But rediscovering my whole music library was worth it. It's kinda like everything is new. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I see they are well out from the wall and the corner and that looks like some acoustic treatment behind them. Is that some orange I spot in that double duplex box behind you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The room has three dedicated lines 2X20amp for the amps and 1X30amp for the front end. I had them each done with hospital grade grounded 4 way outlets. Room treatments throughout the room. No other outlets into the room. Everything is dead quiet.
 I am going to have to move one of my vinyl shelf areas on the back wall so I can back my listening seat up a little. No problem though.
 They are 37 inches off the back wall and around 30 inches in from the sides. I'm about fifteen feet from them now and they sound excellent. I haven' spiked them yet though. I have a friend coming over next weekend and we are going to measure freq. around the room and lock them in and treat the room with whatever is needed. It can only get better.


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vinyl addict* 
_They look so fine and you look so happy...well done, great setup you have there Tom.

 BTW...how much do ZAMBONI drivers make anyway?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Not enough to get both the Thiels and the Audio Aero prestige in one trip.


----------



## Jon L

double post


----------



## Jon L

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* 
_Well I crashed about 3:00....up at 4:30....Can't stop smiling. Been listening to some Kraftwork, Chicane, Sade, Tracy Chapman, Diana Krall, and Johnny Cash stuff already this A.M. and it all sounds great. Its going to be hard to not find reasons to come home from work early this week.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Speaking of Johnny Cash, have you been listening to "American V: A Hundred Highways" yet? 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...e=UTF8&s=music

 It's Johnny Cash's last album before death, and the album leaves me speechless, both musically and sonically. Should sound unbelievably fantastic through them Thiels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Highly recommended to everybody, even if you're not a Johnny Cash fan!


----------



## tom hankins

Haven't heard that one. I'll pick it up. I was listening to the American IV "The man comes around" CD. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## tjkurita

Congratulations Tom! Those are beautiful speakers. I can't even imagine how good they sound! Also, I agree with other posters who said that the best and most important thing is the huge smile on your face.

 Good work! Keepin it real up in the feel.


----------



## proglife

cool...congrats!

 if you get a chance to take a photo of the full setup, i'd love to see it


----------



## eyeteeth

I haven't had the pleasure of hearing those fabulous looking speakers. I love big speakers! 

 Tom, was there something particularly exceptional that those Thiels did better than the others you auditioned or was it a just a general all round better performance?


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jon L* 
_Speaking of Johnny Cash, have you been listening to "American V: A Hundred Highways" yet? 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...e=UTF8&s=music_

 

The 180 gram LP is $12. 

*$12!!!*





 I have it and the not bargain priced three pack of American I II II enroute now. 
 Will any sound as great as the light weight American IV? I'll find out.


----------



## mulveling

I've had a taste of these magnificent speakers - and once again I'm totally jealous of Tom's rig


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mulveling* 
_I've had a taste of these magnificent speakers - and once again I'm totally jealous of Tom's rig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I just called Purk. You guys need to come by and listen to the Droplet and the speakers. Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eyeteeth* 
_I haven't had the pleasure of hearing those fabulous looking speakers. I love big speakers! 

 Tom, was there something particularly exceptional that those Thiels did better than the others you auditioned or was it a just a general all round better performance?


 The 180 gram LP is $12. 

*$12!!!*





 I have it and the not bargain priced three pack of American I II II enroute now. 
 Will any sound as great as the light weight American IV? I'll find out._

 

I had heard these some time ago and thought they were as good as I had heard. Then my local dealer started selling Thiel and I was listening to the 2.4's with a Thiel subwoofer and thought that they were alot better than I had remembered. The CS7.2's came up at an unbelievable price......They are living here for quite awhile. 
 I did really want the Whispers and some day may still own them. But the fact is my girlfriend is a basshead and the Whispers can get costly if you need a quality sub and the extra cables. These Thiels are soooooo transparent. They just completely disappear. 
 Thanks for ther vinyl tip. I am all over it!!!


----------



## Sleestack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* 
_I had heard these some time ago and thought they were as good as I had heard. Then my local dealer started selling Thiel and I was listening to the 2.4's with a Thiel subwoofer and thought that they were alot better than I had remembered. The CS7.2's came up at an unbelievable price......They are living here for quite awhile. 

 Thanks for ther vinyl tip. I am all over it!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Have you conisdered getting something other than the JC-1s to drive thos power hungry Thiels? I had the chance to go to the Parasound warehouse in SF and see stacks of JC-1s. I was never quite happy with my Parasound gear, although I was using the A51 in a HT setup rather than JC-1s. The C1 was more flash than substance and the A51s were a bit dry sounding compared to my current rig. I just ordered 4 of the BelCanto Ref1000 monoblocks which seem to have received some rave reviews lately.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Congrats, Tom. Reminds me that I need to take a pic of my new speakers. I've been in heaven for the past several months with my MBL gear. Never thought I'd say this, but my headphones are starting to get ignored!


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sleestack* 
_Have you conisdered getting something other than the JC-1s to drive thos power hungry Thiels? I had the chance to go to the Parasound warehouse in SF and see stacks of JC-1s. I was never quite happy with my Parasound gear, although I was using the A51 in a HT setup rather than JC-1s. The C1 was more flash than substance and the A51s were a bit dry sounding compared to my current rig. I just ordered 4 of the BelCanto Ref1000 monoblocks which seem to have received some rave reviews lately._

 

I really like two different amps and would go with one or the other. The big BAT 600SEM monoblocks would be nice but I would have to hope they would show up used. The big Pass labs 600 monblocks would probably be what I would end up with. The JC-1's have never shown any sign of being dry with an assortment of gear. Maybe its the tubes everywhere else. 
 Power wise I was worried even with the JC-1s. It was wasted worry....They control the Thiels without any problems.
 I have even thought about picking up a pr. of used BAT VK-500 w/batpack amps and having them converted by BAT into a pr. of VK-1000 monoblocks.
 But I doubt I will do anything for awhile, the JC-1's sound very good with the Thiels and I need to figure out what I going to do with my digital front end first, and upgrade my preamp from the VK31SE to the 51SE.


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_Congrats, Tom. Reminds me that I need to take a pic of my new speakers. I've been in heaven for the past several months with my MBL gear. Never thought I'd say this, but my headphones are starting to get ignored!_

 

UH-OH!
 I only own a pr. Of the stock HD650's and have nothing left to plug them into. They sit hanging from my bedpost with serious dust collecting on them.


----------



## LFF

WOW. Very nice pictures and speakers. Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Voltron

Congrats on the new speakers and on being that much closer to "almost done" with your system . . . yeah, right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Speaking of your signature, seeing this little piece of wisdom:

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tom Hankins* 
_"Buy it now...and then you got it." (My vinyl buying rule to live by)_

 

was pretty much the last straw that broke me down into placing an order for a new VPI TT and Lyra cartridge from Todd. At least Sleestack's former XR-10B will have a more fitting mate coming soon. Thanks for the assist!


----------



## tom hankins

Voltron, Way to go!! Let me when your (PM me) table gets there. I would love to hear your impressions with the RS phonostage. How long before Todd gets it out to you? My Scoutmaster has been with VPI getting upgraded for about 2 1/2 weeks now should be back and setup by Sat. (Please GOD I been good)


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* 
_Voltron, Way to go!! Let me when your (PM me) table gets there. I would love to hear your impressions with the RS phonostage. How long before Todd gets it out to you? My Scoutmaster has been with VPI getting upgraded for about 2 1/2 weeks now should be back and setup by Sat. (Please GOD I been good)_

 

LOL. I have been very bad, so I don't know when the table will arrive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Todd hasn't even responded to my email yet. I went back and forth with Todd and a few other Head-Fiers on what table to get, and it ended up not being the SSM although it was a very close call. I will PM when the setup is set up, plus I am sure that I will feel compelled to post some pics here in speaker land. Ray's phono stage is truly an excellent piece, and can even make my Dual 505 sound pretty decent. Before he shunned vinyl, Sleestack had the SSM and XR-10B and they sounded great together.


----------



## GoRedwings19

Tom>That is a lovely set of speakers you have. I do like the look of them. Maybe I should get a job driving a zamboni. I get to watch hockey games and get paid, so that I can spend it on audio stuff
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What more could you ask for.


----------



## Joey_V

Tom,

 I just had to comment... 

 THAT's the way to get things done around here... go big or go home. Congrats on the Thiels! I heard the 2.4C before and I thought they gave out a pretty good sound. 

 Congrats again and you look pleased with your gear if I say so myself.

 Oh... btw, thanks to mulveling, your exploits have reached as far as the Polk Forum.


----------



## tom hankins

Well after living in front of these things for the past few days, Ive come to realize they do three things as good (if not better) than any speakers, in any system, I have ever heard. 
 They are so detailed in a way that makes it so easy to follow and hear the details without ever showing signs of listener fatigue. Pure music (and all of it) in a relaxed manor that is so sweet. I cant stop listening.
 The ease of which they create music is so easy without strain. It the first thing everyone who has heard them notices.
 The best for last. The soundstage in the best and most focused I heard. Better than any I have heard at any price throughout years of auditions and friends and my own gear. It never changes. No matter where you are in the room. Even sitting right in front of one speaker or the other, you still hear the players were they are from the swet spot. If you move in the room its like you changed seats at a show. Never do the players move. 
 Also the stage is huge and deep very 3D. 
 The only problem I could see with these speakers is they live between 2.7-4 ohms and have a sensitivity of only 86db. They need LOTS of good power. The parasounds have had no problem. Life is good and I am lucky!


----------



## Sleestack

Did you get rid of your SDS-XLR? I still have mine, but it literally has seen 1or 2 hours of use in the past year. I just can't let it go.


----------



## Sleestack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_LOL. I have been very bad, so I don't know when the table will arrive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Todd hasn't even responded to my email yet. I went back and forth with Todd and a few other Head-Fiers on what table to get, and it ended up not being the SSM although it was a very close call. I will PM when the setup is set up, plus I am sure that I will feel compelled to post some pics here in speaker land. Ray's phono stage is truly an excellent piece, and can even make my Dual 505 sound pretty decent. Before he shunned vinyl, Sleestack had the SSM and XR-10B and they sounded great together._

 

Glad to see you are getting a table worthy of that wonderful phono stage. 
 I've gone off the digital deep end.


----------



## purk

Congrats to you Tom and thanks for leting me hearing them on Monday. Absolute transparent, ton and ton of details, very engaiging midrange, and a total effortless in producing music. Despite their enormous size and weight they disappear right after music start. I can't wait until you hook up your new table and your digital source upgrade!

 Oh yeah, forgot to mention their huge and wonderful soundstage!


----------



## philodox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_Never thought I'd say this, but my headphones are starting to get ignored!_

 

Send them to Canada! I'll take care of them for you Wayne.


----------



## KenW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sleestack* 
_Did you get rid of your SDS-XLR? I still have mine, but it literally has seen 1or 2 hours of use in the past year. I just can't let it go._

 

<whispers in ear>.....let go.....simply....let......go........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Oh and Wayne....ignore Phil. There's really no need to risk those cans with the brutes in customs. Keep 'em stateside. Actually, I was thinking the southeast is an ideal spot. I know this cozy little town in Georgia......


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sleestack* 
_Glad to see you are getting a table worthy of that wonderful phono stage. 
 I've gone off the digital deep end._

 

Sorry to be off-topic in Tom's thread, but I am hoping that you will be able to hear the new table when you come over to help set up my Tact2.2XP. The table should arrive in 2-3 weeks and the Tact is at TacT now for the upgrade.

 Now back to your regularly scheduled thread...


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sleestack* 
_Did you get rid of your SDS-XLR? I still have mine, but it literally has seen 1or 2 hours of use in the past year. I just can't let it go._

 

I couldnt justify keeping it. I wanted to get the most out of headphone listening since that was all I had. I think that amp properly sourced definitly did that for me.But once I had the chance to build a dedicated listening room my headphone days were pretty much done.


----------



## Sleestack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* 
_I couldnt justify keeping it. I wanted to get the most out of headphone listening since that was all I had. I think that amp properly sourced definitly did that for me.But once I had the chance to build a dedicated listening room my headphone days were pretty much done._

 


 Same here. My headphone days are done. I just can't find it in myself to get rid of the SDS-XLR. I'm sure if Itell my wife how much it cost me, she will help me find the necessary push (or kick) to let it go.


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sleestack* 
_Same here. My headphone days are done. I just can't find it in myself to get rid of the SDS-XLR. I'm sure if Itell my wife how much it cost me, she will help me find the necessary push (or kick) to let it go._

 

They truly are both sonic and visual works of art. I would be suprised if I ever cross another headphone amp with the ability to make headphones do the things that amp does. The one regret is I wish I would have got to try it as a preamp. I had it built with the two balanced inputs and selector switch along with preamp outputs (also balanced).


----------



## Sleestack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* 
_The best for last. The soundstage in the best and most focused I heard. Better than any I have heard at any price throughout years of auditions and friends and my own gear. It never changes. No matter where you are in the room. Even sitting right in front of one speaker or the other, you still hear the players were they are from the swet spot. If you move in the room its like you changed seats at a show. Never do the players move. 
 Also the stage is huge and deep very 3D. _

 

Tom,

 Have you ever tried anything other than dynamic speakers in your listening environment? The way you describe your speakers is exactly the way I feel about my Eggleston Andra IIs. Just perfect dynamic speakers IMO. It think the strength of dynamic speakers is their ability to maintain coherence in soundstage and imaging even when you are not sitting in the sweet spot. Furthermore, the precision of dynamic speakers are hard to beat.

 That being said, I also run a line source setup in another room. They require precise seating position and are very tricky to set up properly, but I really feel that great line source speakers deliver soundstage and dynamics like no dynamic speaker possibly can. I'm sure it has something to do with the fundamental differences between dynamic and line source speakers. After all, 20-21s do stand almost 9 feet tall an utilize over 40 drivers/tweeters and even the 12-12s are 6 feet. For day to day listening the Andra IIs are my choice because my line source setup can almost be overwhelming at times. 

 Just a thought in case you build another 2 channel setup. I find it very satisfying to have 2 very different speakers as they really do give you contrasting, but equally enjoyable musical experiences.


----------



## Sleestack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* 
_They truly are both sonic and visual works of art. I would be suprised if I ever cross another headphone amp with the ability to make headphones do the things that amp does. The one regret is I wish I would have got to try it as a preamp. I had it built with the two balanced inputs and selector switch along with preamp outputs (also balanced)._

 

I will try it for you. Nice to see you are still roaming the forums here. I think that may be one of the reasons I am reluctant to get rid of heapdhones completely. I have to justify my time on head-fi somehow.


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sleestack* 
_Tom,

 Have you ever tried anything other than dynamic speakers in your listening environment? The way you describe your speakers is exactly the way I feel about my Eggleston Andra IIs. Just perfect dynamic speakers IMO. It think the strength of dynamic speakers is their ability to maintain coherence in soundstage and imaging even when you are not sitting in the sweet spot. Furthermore, the precision of dynamic speakers are hard to beat.

 That being said, I also run a line source setup in another room. They require precise seating position and are very tricky to set up properly, but I really feel that great line source speakers deliver soundstage and dynamics like no dynamic speaker possibly can. I'm sure it has something to do with the fundamental differences between dynamic and line source speakers. After all, 20-21s do stand almost 9 feet tall an utilize over 40 drivers/tweeters and even the 12-12s are 6 feet. For day to day listening the Andra IIs are my choice because my line source setup can almost be overwhelming at times. 

 Just a thought in case you build another 2 channel setup. I find it very satisfying to have 2 very different speakers as they really do give you contrasting, but equally enjoyable musical experiences._

 

The other system I listen to alot is my close friends Maggie 20.1 system. But I must say I prefer the Thiels by a wide margin as far as presence and imaging in the soundstage. I think the Maggies stage is higher, about the same width but nut nearly as deep as the Thiels. also The musicians and singers dont have the dpeth and fullness on an individual basis as the Thiels. His system is VERY GOOD with large scale classical. But throw in Diana Krall "Live in Paris and with the Thiels even using a much lesser source right now(The Droplet vs. his ARC CD7 Ref. player) and its not even close. When he left the night before last he was even thinking about going back to dynamics. The rest of his gear is the ARC Ref 3 preamp. ARC Ref. 210 monoblock amps, SME table and Arm with Lyra cartridge. For SACD he uses a Modwright modified Sony with all the platinum sig. tube upgrades. its very nice. 
 Are your other speakers similar to the Nearfields? I have never had the chance to hear any of these type speakers. My girlfriend loves lush heavy tube sound and I think when the Thiel system is complete...
 (Audio Aero Prestige CDP and
 Bat VK-51SE instead of 31SE preamp)
 Then we might start doing are homework and auditioning some single driver speakers with some kind of sweet flea powered tube amps for the bedroom. Not another vinyl system, but maybe a modified Shanling SACD player or something like that. Maybe a pr. of the Zu speakers or something, surrounded with the wetest lushest sound we can get just for her. Whatever she wants. She has mentioned that or a surround sound and movie setup for the living room. She loves my friends Magie surround with the two big subs shaking everything during movies. Like I said whatever she decides on, It would be nice if when people come over she can have her system to let people hear. The Thiel system is ours but I picked and bought everything. It would be nice for her to go through the hunting process and get something she picked. She loves music and listens a bunch. Good ear too. Beter than mine to tell the truth. Any way I'm rambling.


----------



## Sleestack

My wife has a better ear than me too.

 I'm not sure what the Nearfields are, but the Epiphany 20-21s are these:






 I feel dynamic speakers are the way to go in a 5.1 system. That's where I use the Egglestons Andra IIS. Maybe a Thiel 5.1 system for you? 5.1 is incredibly difficult to do right, so make sure you check out room correction for that.


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sleestack* 
_My wife has a better ear than me too.

 I'm not sure what the Nearfields are, but the Epiphany 20-21s are these:





 I feel dynamic speakers are the way to go in a 5.1 system. That's where I use the Egglestons Andra IIS. Maybe a Thiel 5.1 system for you? 5.1 is incredibly difficult to do right, so make sure you check out room correction for that._

 


 A pr. of 2.4's for the rear, and a MCS1 for center channel would be nice.......but waaay hard to explain to my much, much, better half at the present time. Plus I think my room is to small. Are you using subwoofers with the Epiphanys? I think I might go listen this weekend to the 12/12s and 6/6s at a near by dealer.


----------



## Sleestack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* 
_A pr. of 2.4's for the rear, and a MCS1 for center channel would be nice.......but waaay hard to explain to my much, much, better half at the present time. Plus I think my room is to small. Are you using subwoofers with the Epiphanys? I think I might go listen this weekend to the 12/12s and 6/6s at a near by dealer._

 

Yes, TACT corner load subs and room correction. To be honest, I did not like the way they handled low frequencies at all. I just don't think tiny drivers can replace a nice big one. Nevertheless, when I paired them with the TACT corner loads and crossed them over at 200HZ, the setup became ideal. It sounds like heresy to purists to be using corner load subs and room correction, but the results truly are out of this world. Be wary of any audition because I think line source are very difficult to setup properly and most rooms just can't handle them. They require failry precise seating as well. Even standing up or sitting down can significantly affect the way they sound.


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sleestack* 
_Yes, TACT corner load subs and room correction. To be honest, I did not like the way they handled low frequencies at all. I just don't think tiny drivers can replace a nice big one. Nevertheless, when I paired them with the TACT corner loads and crossed them over at 200HZ, the setup became ideal. It sounds like heresy to purists to be using corner load subs and room correction, but the results truly are out of this world. Be wary of any audition because I think line source are very difficult to setup properly and most rooms just can't handle them. They require failry precise seating as well. Even standing up or sitting down can significantly affect the way they sound._

 

Thanks, I will take all that into consideration. How do they compare to the Pipedreams speakers? Ever got to hear them?


----------



## tom hankins

I've been meaning to add these...


----------



## Sleestack

Looks great Tom. I really like the way you patterned the acoustic treatment. I might have to steal that from you.

 I see you got your BB rack. I can't get enough of his racks. I put the finishing touches on my heaphone rack last night and rush ordered it for delivery in 2 weeks. That Singlepower amp deserves proper rack.


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sleestack* 
_Looks great Tom. I really like the way you patterned the acoustic treatment. I might have to steal that from you.

 I see you got your BB rack. I can't get enough of his racks. I put the finishing touches on my heaphone rack last night and rush ordered it for delivery in 2 weeks. That Singlepower amp deserves proper rack._

 


 I also plan on getting speaker stands and amp stands to match the rack. Unfortunetly I have a severe case of shallow pockets at the moment.


----------



## Sleestack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* 
_I also plan on getting speaker stands and amp stands to match the rack. Unfortunetly I have a severe case of shallow pockets at the moment.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah, that BB stuff gets pricey fast. I didn't realize how much this custom headphone rack was going to cost until after I confirmed the configuration. Because it is a one-off and I put a 2 week rush order on it, I got slapped w/ a 30% premium, not to mention the additional 30% premium for the brushed steel. 

 Are you planning on raising those speakers on stands? I have a pair of his monoblock stands and monitor stands in black. Defintely worth wating for. They will look great with your rack.


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sleestack* 
_Yeah, that BB stuff gets pricey fast. I didn't realize how much this custom headphone rack was going to cost until after I confirmed the configuration. Because it is a one-off and I put a 2 week rush order on it, I got slapped w/ a 30% premium, not to mention the additional 30% premium for the brushed steel. 

 Are you planning on raising those speakers on stands? I have a pair of his monoblock stands and monitor stands in black. Defintely worth wating for. They will look great with your rack._

 

I want something the speakers sit down in, and then the four corners have adjustable spikes on them.


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* 
_I also plan on getting speaker stands and amp stands to match the rack. Unfortunetly I have a severe case of shallow pockets at the moment.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Looking at your picture, no surprise your wallet is empty.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it's a serious good looking setup. if it sounds as it looks, you're in for a big treat.


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tourmaline* 
_Looking at your picture, no surprise your wallet is empty.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it's a serious good looking setup. if it sounds as it looks, you're in for a big treat._

 

It's my wedding in March that has me pinching the pennies more than anything.


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* 
_It's my wedding in March that has me pinching the pennies more than anything.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 


 Congratulations on both.


----------

